# Mark Twain and cats



## Cat'sHouse

I didn't know this:

Mark Twain and his cats [10 pictures] | 22 Words


----------



## Jakiepoo

Yeah, he was a cat fan, and I'm pretty sure the majority of his cats were plydactyl! He loved those extra toes.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady

Your thinking of Hemingway 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat

Mark Twain quotations - Cats


----------



## Wannabe Catlady

" Of all God's creatures there is only one that cannot be made the slave of the lash. That one is the cat. If man could be crossed with the cat it would improve man, but it would deteriorate the cat."

Favorite quote of his


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tezster

I love that quote, especially the last bit


----------



## Marcia

I wonder if Royal Crown Cola ever gave royalties to Mark Twain? I used to live in the deep south here in the US and a favorite meal was "a pack of nabs and an RC cola". A pack of nabs were the cheese toasts that came in 6 packs.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I love mark twain! Now even more, with seeing his love of cats. Very insightful man! I love his clever quips.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Mark Twain is one of my all time favorites!


----------



## tghsmith

looking at some of photo's they do seem to be large footed, but noting that poly's were historic ship cats it seems no small stretch that a riverboat captain would have them.. hemingway was given his poly tom by a ship captain..


----------

